# Cannon, 3/24



## Vaughn (Mar 24, 2019)

Cannon was pretty great today. Lots of sun and snow (obviously), everything open. The only icy bits were at a few of the busiest intersections (like Link) and Hardscrabble, which was ice and bumps. Front five were all bumping up with soft moguls. Didn't get over to Mittersill as there were races. Unbelievable for late March to be sure. If they groom it out tonight, tomorrow should be great. Pretty busy on the upper lift until after lunch, everything ski and ride from 2pm on of course. 

Looked like DJs and Kinsmann were even open but I skipped those.


----------

